# god no! knight rider the movie!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

let i6t die wasn't the tv movie and half ass sqeuls that no one rembers enought!?

http://www.hollywoodnorthreport.com/article.php?Article=3602


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

The Hoff sez..."This is AWESOME!!"


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Okay... I thought Hollywood went a little over the top when they made 
The Dukes Of Hazzard into a movie... but Knight Rider?

Puhlease!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Let's do the time warp AGAIN!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Double G, your impromptu "Caption This Pix" was just great! Might have to snag it for that particular game.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I think thats awesome. I dont like what they did with Dukes of Hazard so I probably wont like this.. but I would go see it...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

well I hope they use a car that has some balls, the early 80's trans-Am was absolutly laughable in regards to performance. 0-60 in just under 10 seconds. most four bangers today would smoke that POS.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Didn't watch the television series - don't care to watch the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

another sucky tv show turned into a sucky movie


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Now if they would just only remake *BJ and the Bear... *


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

what about bj and the 7 lady truckers or sheriff lobo !


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Now, now, lets not trash talk BJ and the Bear... That was a perfectly acceptable show for any young male going through puberty.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh, I thought that was a gay porn title.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> Oh, I thought that was a gay porn title.


It probably is.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Now you have gone an ruined a perfectly good TV show from my youth involving a truck driver and his... um, best friend... a chimpanzee... Er, now that I think about it, he never did stay very long with his lady "friends".


----------

